# Va-t-on avoir un soucis d'autonomie avec l'iPad 3 ?



## n0zkl3r (5 Mars 2012)

L'iPad 3, comme on le sait tous, sera présenté ce mercredi 7 mars.

C'est maintenant une quasi certitude, il disposera d'une résolution de 2048x1536, un résolution doublée pour une même taille d'écran de 9,7 pouces. Un processeur qu'on annonce quadri coeur (voir un doublement des fréquences s'il s'agit du A5X).
Évidemment, on peut avancer sans prendre de pincettes que le GPU sera également revu vu la densité de pixels à gérer.

Maintenant, 2 questions me viennent à l'esprit...

Quid de l'autonomie ? L'épaisseur sera identique à très peu de chose près, la batterie tiendra-t-elle autant de temps ou va-t-on assister au même soucis que l'iPhone 4S (dans un autre domaine, je suis d'accord) ?

Concernant cette résolution très élevée (Il faut se dire que cette résolution est fortement supérieure à une résolution FULL HD de 1920x1080p, standard actuel ! Alors comment gérer des jeux comme Infinite Blade 1/2 en 2048x1536p ??? C'est énorme !) Va-t-on avoir droit à de l'upscaling ? Car des jeux super beau en 2048x1536, il va en falloir de la puissance ! 

Les 2 questions sont un peu liées, et pour moi, il y aura des concessions malheureusement, les 10h en W-Fi risque de faire partie du passé dans la pratique (et peu importe les chiffre qu'Apple avancera dans la théorie) ...


----------



## MacSedik (5 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
la résolution de l'écran aura certainement des incidences sur la batterie. Je pense que le processeur sera optimisé pour avoir la meilleure économie de batterie possible, Apple va frapper un grand coup avec l'iPad 3 je continue à penser que l'iPad 2 n'était qu'une transition (pour preuve l'iPad 3 reprendra le même design*). Je me pose aussi la question de savoir si Apple aura capacité de subvenir à la demande en iPad 3 sachant les difficultés des fabricants d'écrans à être dans les délais (selon plusieurs articles parus notamment sur macgé). 
Bref, de longues semaines en perspective a attendre la livraison ou même la sortie en Europe. Concernant les jeux, je suis aussi dubitatif face à la puissance théorique qui va être demandée par les jeux (notamment les plus récents).



*Selon les rumeurs les plus crédibles.


----------



## Karamazow (6 Mars 2012)

Wait & See.

Je suis impatient !


----------



## Argeuh (8 Mars 2012)

L'autonomie est censée être préservée, mais pour cela la capacité de la batterie a quasiment doublé!


----------

